# The senior forum batting average...what is yours?



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

This is strictly for fun not serious.

When you click on a members avatar it shows your # of messages and your reactions score. Divide your reactions score by your # of messages and it will give your batting average. For you baseball fans an average of around 250 is reliable, above that and your hitting good. If it is over 300 you probably are batting in the first four in the line up.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Very funny, @Paco Dennis  

Especially for those of us, who have tried (_and failed)_
to get through watching a drawn-out 4-5 hour baseball game, with not much action, a pitcher with lots of pre-pitch rituals, and not-your-favorite commentators, 
who attempt to hold your interest with ridiculous topics, 
and
 by reciting every recorded numerical stat, from the past 50 years of every type of baseball occurrence, that has ever happened, and is totally and utterly meaningless.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

@Kaila Yea, that is what caught my attention. It is kinda of a paradox for us humans in that we often use emotionless statistics/numbers to understand what we are experiencing, but by doing so we forget the culture and the virtues ( good and not so good ). Using both sides of the brain as much as possible seems optimal. Explaining our experience is a real challenge at times....no need to revert to PROOF!


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2022)

I didn't realize we were talking about baseball.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 19, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This is strictly for fun not serious.
> 
> When you click on a members avatar it shows your # of messages and your reactions score. Divide your reactions score by your # of messages and it will give your batting average. For you baseball fans an average of around 250 is reliable, above that and your hitting good. If it is over 300 you probably are batting in the first four in the line up.


What? Er, is there an English version of this post?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

261

(When I retired from the men's league, my actual batting average was 388)


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

You know....hits/clicks ( like, love, hug, sad...) per time you attempt a post. ( It says it is a score.? ) It is so important to have a great batting average if you want to PLAY!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> What? Er, is there an English version of this post?


hahaha!

Check the bottom of your icon; divide your reactions score by your # of messages and it will give your "batting average"; it's a game (but not baseball)


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> 261
> 
> (When I retired from the men's league, my actual batting average was 388)


LOL....what a great average . What position did you play? I pitched through High School never hit over 250.


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Mine is 1.08711123183485


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> LOL....what a great average . What position did you play? I pitched through High School never hit over 250.


Short stop, left field, and 3rd base.

Yeah, I didn't always get myself home, but my RBI number was consistently good, too.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Tish said:


> Mine is 1.08711123183485


Round up!

You're a solid 109.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 19, 2022)

3.555 here, for what ever that's worth. Better than my hitting average for sure.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> 3.555 here, for what ever that's worth. Better than my hitting average for sure.


355 is a great batting average. You're MVP so far, Geezer.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

Tish said:


> Mine is 1.08711123183485


LOL...You are the honorary manager of the WHOLE TEAM!!


----------



## horseless carriage (May 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> hahaha!
> 
> Check the bottom of your icon; divide your reactions score by your # of messages and it will give your "batting average"; it's a game (but not baseball)


Messages 2,695 Reaction score 8,929. gives 3.3131. And?


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

It is probably very hard to hit over 400 here just like it is in baseball....curious.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Messages 2,695 Reaction score 8,929. gives 3.3131. And?


GREAT ANSWER!!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Messages 2,695 Reaction score 8,929. gives 3.3131. And?


And your batting average is very good....331.

If you were trying out for a baseball team, you'd get serious consideration.


----------



## Gemma (May 19, 2022)

Mine is 302.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Gemma said:


> Mine is 302.


You may have missed your calling, Gemma.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

I wonder what this marvel would of scored...


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2022)

2.075280548628429


----------



## Gemma (May 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> You may have missed your calling, Gemma.


Oh...I played ball all the time!  Pitcher, first base and short stop. And was a home run hitter!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 19, 2022)

255 not great, but better than my Little League average!


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Tish said:


> Mine is 1.08711123183485


What is it, (or what was it)  ... *before*_ you rounded it off to this?
_


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

We need a big cheer for the big bosses here who run such a wonderful virtual game for us.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> What is it, (or what was it)  ... *before*_ you rounded it off to this?
> _


Refinement! LOL


----------



## SeniorBen (May 19, 2022)

The reaction score only counts likes and loves, so if you get a lot of laughs or hugs, that will hurt your batting average.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

I checked and it counts them all. Click on the reactions received under your name at the top.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> We need a big cheer for the big bosses here who run such a wonderful virtual game for us.


Give me an *M !*
Give me an *A !*
Give me a *T....... etc, etc......

What have we got????

*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Question:  _When does the SF Baseball Team, *not mean*_ San Fransisco?


----------



## HoneyNut (May 19, 2022)

Well that was educational to learn how to click my name/icon on the top of the page and get the numbers!  I need to explore the page more I guess.   My score is 233.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Question:  _When does the SF Baseball Team, *not mean*_ San Fransisco?


OH NO....cognitive dissonance. warning.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 19, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I checked and it counts them all. Click on the reactions received under your name at the top.


My "reaction score" is 751 but my total reaction count is 807.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 20, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> My "reaction score" is 751 but my total reaction count is 807.


Yep...you are correct. Well...it was fun while it lasted....


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

It was definitely *fun*, @Paco Dennis 
Thanks for that.  I need and appreciate it.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 20, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Yep...you are correct. Well...it was fun while it lasted....


Sorry, I didn't mean to ruin the game. Sometimes I'm too analytical.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 20, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to ruin the game. Sometimes I'm too analytical.


No, on the contrary, it adds to the intrigue. I remember how fun it was to play Little League, but once the coaches started getting SERIOUS about winning, they gathered all kinds of stats...and they played a significant role on whether you could play in the game. I really didn't like how competitive it got and lost interest when I was a 12th grade. It was work not fun.

Batting takes strategy also. Some say to wait on your pitch... ( sometimes it best not to post anything ), what about a bunt, ( just a little/well placed comment ), hit it into the gap ( post something that is surprising )....and no matter how you try, sometimes you just ground out.


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2022)

On a board I used to frequent, there was a huge amount of prestige assigned to the number of posts that you had done. Apparently, the more posts you had, the more of an expert you were or the smarter you were or the sooner you were going to heaven, or....

So, there was one woman who had something like 200,000 posts. Out of curiosity, I checked some of posts and she was averaging between 200-300  posts a day.  What????  She'd post mostly in the games forum and She'd start a new thread with a title like "Post a Letter". Then she'd post A, followed by a post that just said B, and so on.  Then there'd be "Post a Number"..... that thread was good for a thousand postings.

The powers-that-be decided to eliminate the post count.  What a chorus of scalded cats followed.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2022)

267

About my career avg

Swung for the fences

Getting on was no fun.
Speed and running style of a diseased yak


----------



## Nathan (May 20, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This is strictly for fun not serious.
> 
> When you click on a members avatar it shows your # of messages and your reactions score. Divide your reactions score by your # of messages and it will give your batting average. For you baseball fans an average of around 250 is reliable, above that and your hitting good. If it is over 300 you probably are batting in the first four in the line up.



Divide your reactions score (*8407*)by your # of messages(*2983*) and it will give your batting average...





batting average = *2.818303721*

If this was baseball they wouldn't let me even be the batboy!


----------



## Mizmo (May 20, 2022)

Mine is 5.02 wot does that mean...do I get to join the team

p.s. they said I did it wrong...boohoo


----------



## garyt1957 (May 20, 2022)

.659. I didn't even know those stats were there.  Waiting for .y call from MLB


----------



## garyt1957 (May 20, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Mine is 5.02 wot does that mean...do I get to join the team


It means you're doing it wrong. Divide the smaller #by the bigger number. Yours is .199


----------



## garyt1957 (May 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Divide your reactions score (*8407*)by your # of messages(*2983*) and it will give your batting average...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the other way around, yours is a solid .354


----------



## garyt1957 (May 20, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> It's the other way around, yours is a solid .354


Actually I'm wrong. I forgot you can get numerous reactions to one post, unlike baseball where you can't get more than one hit per at bat, so you're reactionb score of 2.81 is otherworldly and could not be achieved in baseball by a perfect player. You da man.
   To be more like baseball you'd have to just use your posts divided by the number of posts that got any reaction at all be it one or 100.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> If this was baseball they wouldn't let me even be the batboy!


Good enough for *our team! *
Especially with all of your other obvious skills!


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Mine is 5.02 wot does that mean...do I get to join the team
> 
> p.s. they said I did it wrong...boohoo


We definitely want *you* on our team, for other reasons too!


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> I forgot you can get numerous reactions to one post, unlike baseball where you can't get more than one hit per at bat


OOPs!  I forgot about that!



Could it possibly be something like rbi's instead?


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2022)

I’m batting .112. I hit .358 throughout all four years in college.


----------

